# Topics > Arts > Music >  Magenta (Music and Art Generation with Machine Intelligence) project, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Website - magenta.tensorflow.org

youtube.com/magenta

github.com/tensorflow/magenta

Team:

Douglas Eck

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google is launching a new research project to see if computers can be truly creative"

by Mike Murphy
May 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's 'Magenta' project will see if AIs can truly make art"
Google research will find the limits of computer creativity.

by Aaron Souppouris 
May 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's art machine just wrote its first song"

by Russell Brandom
June 1, 2016

song

----------


## Airicist

Google A.I. just created music

Published on Jun 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Songsmith Cranks Out Surprisingly Catchy Tunes"
Google’s songwriting program learns by combining statistical learning and explicit rules—the same approach may make it easier for engineers to shape other AI programs.

by Will Knight
November 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Magenta: machine learning in art and music

Published on Jun 5, 2018




> Magenta is a research project exploring the role of machine learning in the process of creating art and music. Developer advocate Josh Gordon speaks with Sherol Chen and Douglas Eck about generative models research in the context of creativity and beyond. They also share their favorite Magenta demos, such as performance RNN, which generates music with expressive timing and dynamics.

----------


## Airicist

Piano Genie Improvisation #1

Published on Oct 15, 2018




> Piano Genie is an intelligent interface which allows anyone to improvise on the piano using only eight buttons.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s new piano gadget means ANYONE can improvise classical music"

by Maddy Shaw Roberts
October 17, 2018

----------

